#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  JIPMER MD/MS 2013 Exam Dates

## Engineering_Updates

Jawaharlal Institute of Postgraduate Medical Education and Research (JIPMER), Puducherry conducts the JIPMER for taking admission to three years Doctor of Medicine (MD) and Master of Surgery (MS) courses for the commencing session 2013. JIPMER has announced the dates for JIPMER MD/MS exam, which will be conducted in February 2013. The JIPMER exam will be held on Sunday, February 10, 2013.

Eligibility Criteria for JIPMER 2013

Applicant must be an Indian national.
The candidates must possess MBBS or an equivalent degree recognized by the Medical Council of India.

Must have either completed or due to complete one year internship (Rotatory Houseman ship) training by 31st March 2013.
For more details and information on eligibility criteria, please visit their official website.

Application Procedure for JIPMER 2013

Candidate seeking admission to entrance examination is required to apply on-line.
Prospectus & application fee for unreserved/OBC/institute category is Rs. 1000/- and for SC/ST category is Rs. 800/- along with transaction charges as applicable.
All payments can be done through computer generated challan form in any branch of state bank of India.

Paper Pattern for JIPMER 2013

There shall be only one paper of three hours duration consisting of 250 
multiple choice questions.
All questions will be of one best/correct response type having four alternatives.
More than one answer indicated against a question will be deemed as incorrect response and negative mark will be given.
Each answer with correct response shall be awarded four marks.
Zero mark will be given for the questions not answered.
Negative marks will be given for incorrect response.

Note:

For every incorrect response, one mark will be deducted.
For more details on JIPMER2013 paper pattern, please visit their official website.

Important Dates

Last date for online registration:  Thursday, January 10, 2013.
Date of JIPMER entrance exam: Sunday, February 10, 2013.

For more information visit: http://www.jipmerentranceexams.org/





  Similar Threads: MAT february 2013 exam date- Management Aptitude Test 2013 dates Exam Dates for V-MAT 2013 JEE 2013 Exam Dates? Exam Dates for SAAT 2013 Exam Dates announced for MT-CET 2013

----------

